# Firestone Pedals



## ohdeebee (Sep 23, 2013)

Just picked these up. I've never heard of them before. They look like Torrington 8s. What bikes did these come on or were they aftermarket?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 23, 2013)

Same type as used on Monark Super Deluxes, so I would venture to say these went on a Monark make built for Firestone.
Chris


----------



## DWmonarksuperdeluxe (Oct 1, 2013)

Are they for sale?


----------



## hcdsign (Oct 26, 2013)

*Firestone Pedals found a new home!*

First of all thank you to ohdeebee for the pre-sale on these pedals!!  I finally placed them on my Colson Firestone Super Cruiser today.  I don't think they are correct to the bike, but they look cool has heck!

Thank you, Howie.


----------



## Terry66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, I have been looking for a set of these for my Firestone super cruiser. I only have the right side and need either the left or a full set. Figures this would get posted while I was on vacation!


----------



## hcdsign (Oct 26, 2013)

Terry, do you know what bicycle/year these were specific to?  A earlier post says that they were from a Monark.  IDK?  These pedals had some issues when I received them.  The one pedal had the blocks, what appeared to be melted & distorted.  The other had the Firestone metal bands upside down when on the bike.  The melted blocks I replaced with some other blocks I had on hand that were really close in the tread pattern.  And, for the upside down pedal, I dis-assembled, & flipped the metal bands from front to rear on the pedals, thus making them right side up.

So even if you can find another right side, you should be able to build a correct facing left pedal with another Torrington left as a donor.

What do you think the value on these pedals is?  I have never seen a pair like this before.

Thanks, Howie.


----------



## snirt54 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have pedals like that on my Firestone Super Cruiser which was made by Monark.


----------



## hcdsign (Oct 26, 2013)

Snirt, Thanks for the photo proof , you have a very nice ride there!!  Do you know if these pedals were on all of the Firestone Monarks, or just limited years?  And if so, are these pedals hard to come by?  Value?? 

Thanks, Howie.


----------



## snirt54 (Oct 26, 2013)

These pedals were on this bicycle when I found it. I think this Firestone is about a 1953 model. There may be other people on this forum who know more about Firestone bicycles than I do. My best guess is that they were used in the early fifties and possibly the late  forties


----------



## Terry66 (Oct 27, 2013)

snirt54 said:


> These pedals were on this bicycle when I found it. I think this Firestone is about a 1953 model. There may be other people on this forum who know more about Firestone bicycles than I do. My best guess is that they were used in the early fifties and possibly the late  forties




My Firestone Super Cruiser is a late '52 production. I have seen these same pedals with different "bands". As far as making them, the problem is that I would need the firestone band. I am not sure on the value. I got my Firestone back in the early summer and then have been so busy, I haven't been seriously looking for them


----------



## monark-man (Feb 12, 2014)

*magna*

hello         the pedals are magna made by magna products corp. n.y. went on the better firestone bikes 1950 to at least 1954  no reflector on the end.  also went on monarks with a round reflector on the end and said monark.   also tear drop pedals with a reflector on the end.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Wow*

I want a set of those for on my Colson Bullnose too.


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice bike







snirt54 said:


> I have pedals like that on my Firestone Super Cruiser which was made by Monark.


----------



## hcdsign (Apr 10, 2014)

*Monark banded pedals on ebay.*

Not sure if anyone is watching this thread anymore, but there are some Monark banded pedals on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231197986896?_trksid=p2059216.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hcdsign (Apr 17, 2014)

FIRESTONE PEDALS on EBAY - $270!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/50s-MONARK-...id=100034&prg=9336&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=251506531669


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 18, 2014)

Those are nice! Mine didn't have the reflector. That is almost as much as I paid for my Super Cruiser!


----------

